# Important Microchip Information!!!



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow! I have to check Kodi's records and make sure he has one of the "good" microchip companies. Pixel isn't chipped yet, and I'll make sure she gets a chip from a good company. The good news is, from this article, it sounds like for a small fee you can register a chip from one of the "off brand" companies with one that will actually track information on your dog.

http://www.chicagonow.com/steve-dal...pet-microchip-companies-acting-irresponsibly/

BTW, this was forwarded to me by a veterinarian friend who had no idea this problem existed, and is going to have to check in the morning and see who is supplying the chips at her clinic. So talk to your vet about it unless you have paperwork telling you where your dog's chip came from.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Wow Karen, I am going to pull my paperwork on Ollie as soon as I am done here to check his number. I don't know, being in Canada, if this applies to us, but I will look into it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Thanks for the head's up.


----------

